# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  μειωση τασης απο 12 dc σε 1,5 dc

## xarisxxx

καλησπερα παιδια,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορω να μειωσω τη ταση απο 12βολτ σταθερο σε 1,5 βολτ σταθερο.εχω μια συσκευουλα που λειτουργει με μια μπαταρια AAA 1,5 βολτ.σκεφτηκα μηπως χρησιμοποιησω ολοκληρωμενο voltage regulator 7805  η κατι αντιστοιχο,αλλα το κατεβαζει στα 5βολτ. ευχαριστω.

----------


## f_chronis

Πες μας τι συσκευή είναι. Το Lm317 είναι καλή, απλή και αξιόπιστη λύση.

----------


## elektronio

Το κατέβασμα με regulator σημαίνει ότι η διαφορά τάσης χ το ρεύμα που τραβάει καταναλώνεται με αποτέλεσμα αρκετά W που καταναλώνονται άσκοπα.
Η καλύτερη λύση είναι DC-DC step down

----------


## klik

Τι ρεύμα θέλει η συσκευή; Τι συσκευή είναι; Πόσο αντέχει μια ΑΑΑ μπαταρία;
Οι απαντήσεις σε αυτές τις ερωτήσεις είναι σημαντικές για να προταθεί συγκεκριμένη λύση.
Π.χ. άλλη λύση θα γίνει για ένα θερμόμετρο με lcd χωρίς φωτισμό και άλλη για mp3 player.
Αν βάλουμε step down για κανένα θερμόμετρο, θα θυμίζει Κομφούκιο (don't use a hammer to kill a mosquitow)

----------


## picdev

βρε κλίκ το step down θα το πάρει απο τη χώρα του κομφούκιου , τσάμπα τα δίνουν εκεί τα χάμερ  :Biggrin:

----------

klik (23-10-15)

----------


## SProg

> 7805  η κατι αντιστοιχο,αλλα το κατεβαζει στα 5βολτ




LT1587-1.5


Τα παιδια παραπανω εχουν δικιο.Δεν αναφερεις βασικα στοιχεια

----------


## klik

> βρε κλίκ το step down θα το πάρει απο τη χώρα του κομφούκιου , τσάμπα τα δίνουν εκεί τα χάμερ



Και ο όγκος μια αντίστασης με ζένερ σε σχέση με ένα step down;  :Tongue2:

----------


## Bobiras

http://www.reuk.co.uk/LM317-Voltage-Calculator.htm

----------


## xarisxxx

ενα mp3 player ειναι παιδια

----------


## Panoss

Χάρη φτιάξε αυτό, το 'χω φτιάξει κι εγώ για το mp3 player μου, μια χαρά.
3 εξαρτήματα, το LM317 + 2 αντιστάσεις.

----------


## FILMAN

Βάλτε κανένα πυκνωτή ρε παιδιά!

----------


## Panoss

Εγώ έβαλα και στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να δουλεύει σωστά και χωρίς.
Δεν το δοκίμασα χωρίς πυκνωτές, οπότε δεν ξέρω, αλλά από σχόλια άλλων που δοκίμασαν είδα ότι δεν είχαν πρόβλημα.

----------


## picdev

Διάβασε το datasheet και θα καταλάβεις

----------

FILMAN (23-10-15)

----------


## tasosmos

Εεε δεν αποκλειεται να "δουλευει" μεν αλλα αποκλειεται να δουλευει σωστα...

Οποιοδηποτε regulator ακομα κι αν η εισοδος του ειναι σταθεροποιημενη ταση χρειαζεται πυκνωτες και στην εισοδο και στην εξοδο. 
Σε ορισμενα ολοκληρωμενα μαλιστα ειναι αρκετα αυστηρα τα χαρακτηριστικα για χωρητικοτητα και ESR για να μην εχεις προβληματα με ταλαντωσεις κλπ.

Στο κατω κατω τι κερδιζεις αν δεν βαλεις καθολου πυκνωτες; Μισο € και μισο κυβικο εκατοστο χωρου; Better safe than sorry που λενε κι οι αγγλοφωνοι...

----------

FILMAN (23-10-15), 

GeorgeVita (23-10-15)

----------


## FILMAN

Ακόμα και οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων είναι λάθος. Με τις τιμές αυτές χωρίς φορτίο δεν θα βγάλει 1.5V διότι η R1 δεν επιτρέπει τη ροή του ελάχιστου ρεύματος για κανονική λειτουργία, ενώ ακόμα και με φορτίο η τάση είναι 1.516V. Με R1 = 180Ω και R2 = 36Ω η τάση εξόδου είναι 1.5V και με φορτίο και χωρίς (αλλά φυσικά η κατανάλωση είναι λίγο αυξημένη, περίπου 7mA).

----------


## Panoss

> Ακόμα και οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων είναι λάθος. Με τις τιμές αυτές χωρίς φορτίο δεν θα βγάλει 1.5V διότι η R1 δεν επιτρέπει τη ροή του ελάχιστου ρεύματος για κανονική λειτουργία, ενώ ακόμα και με φορτίο η τάση είναι 1.516V. Με R1 = 180Ω και R2 = 36Ω η τάση εξόδου είναι 1.5V και με φορτίο και χωρίς (αλλά φυσικά η κατανάλωση είναι λίγο αυξημένη, περίπου 7mA).



Οι αντιστάσεις που 'χω βάλει είναι 470ohm & 100ohm, όπως στο σχηματικό δηλαδή, βγάζει 1,5 βολτ με ή χωρίς φορτίο (το πολύμετρό μου δεν είναι τόσο ακριβείας για να δείχνει αν είναι 1.516V, δείχνει 1,5).
Φίλιππα πρώτη φορά σε πιάνω να κάνεις λάθος, είσαι καλά;
Κάτι σου συμβαίνει... :Biggrin:

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα δεν κανει λαθος, απλα η λυση που προτεινει ειναι εκεινη που ξερεις εκ των προτερων οτι δουλευει.

Γενικα αν αποκλινεις απο τα προτεινομενα στο datasheet δεν ξερεις πως θα συμπεριφερθει ενα εξαρτημα. 
Πχ αν το φτιαξεις 10 φορες μπορει τις 9 να δουλευει μια χαρα και το ενα να μην δουλευει καθολου ή μπορει να χανουν την σταθεροποιηση καθως αλλαζει η θερμοκρασια κλπ.


 (btw με μια γρηγορη ματια στο datasheet της TI υπαρχει ελαχιστη τιμη ρευματος φορτιου μονο για 40V διαφορα εισοδου-εξοδου οποτε ισως υπαρχουν μικροτερες απαιτησεις για μικροτερη διαφορα τασης)

----------

FILMAN (23-10-15)

----------


## klik

> Οι αντιστάσεις που 'χω βάλει είναι 470ohm & 100ohm, όπως στο σχηματικό δηλαδή, βγάζει 1,5 βολτ με ή χωρίς φορτίο (το πολύμετρό μου δεν είναι τόσο ακριβείας για να δείχνει αν είναι 1.516V, δείχνει 1,5).
> Φίλιππα πρώτη φορά σε πιάνω να κάνεις λάθος, είσαι καλά;
> Κάτι σου συμβαίνει...



Συγκεντρώσουυυυ :Tongue2: 

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm317.pdf
typical minimum load current = 3,5mA (max=10mA) Δηλαδή κάποια τσιπάκια θέλουν 3,5mA ελάχιστο και κάποια φτάνουν έως τα 10mA.
Δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν θα σταθεροποιούν με λιγότερα, αλλά η διατήρηση της σταθερότητας (κυμματομορφή εξόδου εντός επιτρεπτής κυμμάτωσης) τα απαιτεί.

R = 1,5V/0,0035Α = 429Ωμ. Αν δεν έχεις μόνιμη κατανάλωση συνδεδεμένη, μπορείς να φροντίσεις ο διαιρέτης τάσης της ακίδας 1 να έχει άθροισμα απο 429Ωμ και κάτω.

Για την χειρότερη περίπτωση των 10mA, έχουμε R = 1,5V/0,010A = 150Ωμ.





> 8.4.3 Operation at *Light Loads*The device passes its bias current to the OUTPUT pin. *The load or feedback must consume this minimumcurrent for regulation or the output may be too high*.

----------

FILMAN (23-10-15), 

GeorgeVita (23-10-15)

----------


## FILMAN

Μια χαρά είμαι Παναγιώτη... 1.25V / 470Ω = 2.66mA, που είναι λιγότερα από τα 3.5mA typical, πόσο μάλλον από τα 5mA max. Όσο για την τάση εξόδου, 1.25V * (470Ω + 100Ω) / 470Ω = 1.516V... Σε αφήνω να κάνεις μόνος σου τις πράξεις με 180Ω αντί για 470Ω και με 36Ω αντί για 100Ω

Το ρεύμα που τραβάει το adj pin δεν το έλαβα υπόψη διότι τα 100μΑ max είναι αμελητέα μπροστά στα σχεδόν 7000μA του διαιρέτη

----------

GeorgeVita (23-10-15)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Θεωρητικά σωστά τα παραπάνω περί ελάχιστου ρεύματος για τη σταθεροποίηση αλλά ακόμη και η κινέζικη (λανθασμένη) λύση με την αντίσταση των 470Ω ΔΕΝ θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στο MP3 PLAYER. Με το που θα πάρει την μεγαλύτερη τάση θα τραβήξει λίγο ρεύμα και θα έρθει η σταθεροποίηση. Αν είχαμε κάποιο κύκλωμα μικρής κατανάλωσης σχεδιασμένο για χαμηλή τάση, δεν θα λειτουργούσε σωστά. Και πάλι, "κάψιμο" δεν γίνεται με λίγα mA.

----------


## xarisxxx

παιδια απο οτι δοκιμασα ενα lm317 με δυο αντιστασεις και δουλευει αψογα.ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## klik

:Boo hoo!: ......................

----------

FILMAN (26-10-15)

----------


## FILMAN

> Θεωρητικά σωστά τα παραπάνω περί ελάχιστου ρεύματος για τη σταθεροποίηση αλλά ακόμη και η κινέζικη (λανθασμένη) λύση με την αντίσταση των 470Ω ΔΕΝ θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στο MP3 PLAYER. Με το που θα πάρει την μεγαλύτερη τάση θα τραβήξει λίγο ρεύμα και θα έρθει η σταθεροποίηση. Αν είχαμε κάποιο κύκλωμα μικρής κατανάλωσης σχεδιασμένο για χαμηλή τάση, δεν θα λειτουργούσε σωστά. Και πάλι, "κάψιμο" δεν γίνεται με λίγα mA.



Καλημέρα Γιώργο! Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το ελάχιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να τραβάει μια τέτοια συσκευή, αν έχει κατάσταση αναμονής, απενεργοποίησης ή δεν ξέρω τί άλλο που να ελαχιστοποιεί το ρεύμα για να κρατήσει παραπάνω η μπαταρία. Αλλά δεν μου αρέσει και η ιδέα ενός "τροφοδοτικού" που να βγάζει τη σωστή τάση μόνο όταν έχει στην έξοδο φορτίο...




> παιδια απο οτι δοκιμασα ενα lm317 με δυο αντιστασεις και δουλευει αψογα.ευχαριστω πολυ.



Μπράβο. Βγάλε καμιά από τις αντιστάσεις ή ίσως το ίδιο το LM317, να δεις που θα δουλέψει ακόμα πιο άψογα. Έβαλες παλμογράφο στην έξοδο να δεις τί ωραίο ταλαντωτή που έχεις φτιάξει; Γιατί τροφοδοτικό δεν έφτιαξες.

----------

bchris (26-10-15)

----------

